# So he isn't docked...



## Standard (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sure many of you have noticed the recent fascination with the "goldendoodles" and "labradoodles" everywhere. I see them all the time at the dog park and although I think they are actually pretty nice dogs for the most part, I will never advocate the trend of designer dogs.

Anyways, I have met a couple other spoo owners at the dog park, and I love seeing other spoos, what they look like, how big they are, as I am very curious how my 5 month old puppy Riker will mature. I have never met another spoo without a docked tail like Riker's. Like most purebreds I assume they almost always get their tails docked. My puppy however was an "accident" breeding and the breeder did not get the puppies done.

So yesterday I was walking around the dog park with Riker and a woman approached me with her black standard poodle in tow. Of course I get excited to meet another spoo owner an coo over our respective dogs. So we get to talking and she says "so was it his mother or father who was the poodle?" and I'm like uh....both? I respond that he is purebred. She literally laughed at me and says "he can't be, look at his tail!" I explain that he never got docked (he also has a piglet tail, a perfect ring, which I recently discovered is a breed fault, but I think it's the cutest thing ever) so his tail is what a spoos tail is theoretically supposed to look like. And she says "no their tails are born short :confused3: :crazy:, he must be mixed, he looks like a labradoodle."

Now I am by no means breedist, in fact this only my second purebred dog, both of which were not meant intentionally to be purebred. But REALLY? from another spoo owner??? What did she think their hair grows this way naturally too??? Riker is unmistakably a pure spoo, everything with the exception of the length of his tail (and perhaps its ridiculous curl) is spoo spoo spoo. So like many people at the dog park I deem this lady as crazy, and go on my merry way.

I have had a couple of people inquire about his tail, but of course they realize he is a standard poodle. I was just shocked that this came from another spoo owner. I mean how ignorant about a breed you own can you get???

Anyways, thats my rant for today. Thanks for listening.










How could I not see it? That's definately a labradoodle....:laugh: lol.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL!!!!! That is funny!!!!


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

We used to get the same thing with Jazzi, "is she a Doodle" both our girls have thier oringinal, full length tails! Ella's tail has much more curl than Jazzi's, but they definatly look like POODLES, not whatever doodle. I just leave it to ignorance and move on. I think your baby is most definatly all POODLE, what a silly woman. And I love the full tails!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

2 of mine have undocced tails and if they go a few weeks without a face shave i'm constantly getting told i have a beautiful labradoodle and a portugeuse water dog.









Vega's tail curls over his back as well.









Dodger after weeks of not being shaved...I was in the process of moving!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Standard said:


> So yesterday I was walking around the dog park with Riker and a woman approached me with her black standard poodle in tow. Of course I get excited to meet another spoo owner an coo over our respective dogs. So we get to talking and she says "so was it his mother or father who was the poodle?" and I'm like uh....both? I respond that he is purebred. She literally laughed at me and says "he can't be, look at his tail!" I explain that he never got docked (he also has a piglet tail, a perfect ring, which I recently discovered is a breed fault, but I think it's the cutest thing ever) so his tail is what a spoos tail is theoretically supposed to look like. And she says "no their tails are born short :confused3: :crazy:, he must be mixed, he looks like a labradoodle."


I am speechless.

Here are mine all undocked all purebred with champion parents.


----------



## 2 Poods (Oct 20, 2010)

You have a cutie! I think the trend among breeders is not to dock the tails. But that woman must be wacked to think that poodles are born w/short tails. It's said that she doesn't know anything about the breed. I feel for her poodle. LOL


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

oh my, what a crazy person. your baby is a cutie.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

That's ok. You should hear the snickering questions behind my back at dog shows when Bella has come wtih to hang out. . . finally after 3 shows this fall one of the pro's walks up (who handles standards) 

OK we gotta all know what the HELL IS IT??? 

I've had afghan people ask me why I have her trimmed that way (Scandinavian trim) . It doesn't take much to through some people off (her color) and it takes VERY little to throw off idiots


----------



## Standard (Aug 25, 2010)

It's good to know there are other beautiful full tailed poodles out there! It just flabbergasts me when people will argue with you about your dog, and what breed they are if you already know... 

Winnow and Aidan your poodles look awesome! and neVar I can't believe someone who handles standards would mistake your Bella for something else, she definately looks like a poodle just with a little something extra. She is soooo neat looking, definately not your everyday spoo. I'm pretty sure my next poodle will be a parti or a red.


----------

